# Juice instead of liquid



## Sunibee (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi, I have a query. Is it fine to use cucumber or Neem juice for liquid soap instead of water..for the last Castile soap I made I used Neem infused olive oil   and it turned out great . Can I use say DM water blended with Neem and strained or cucumber juice .. strained . Has anyone tried it . Thank you in advance


----------



## GemstonePony (Apr 5, 2021)

Would you be using the liquid with the KOH for making the soap paste? Or are you asking about diluting your saponified mixture using those juices?


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 6, 2021)

To use it with koh ..


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 6, 2021)

Is it okay to add water for.dilution if the ph is between 7 and 8 . Foe.my Castile glycerine sopa ?


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 6, 2021)

This is after 1 hour of cooking


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 7, 2021)

O forgot to mention I used water glycerine and dual.lye


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 7, 2021)

I have been cooking it about a few hours ..still it's like this


----------



## Richard Perrine (Apr 7, 2021)

Just wanted to chime in. I don't make liquid soap, but I have used all kinds of liquids other than water with my NaOH for hard soap with little to no issues. Depending on the liquid, quick tracing would be my biggest issue, but other than that, I cannot imagine cucumber water (almost all water) would be any more complicated. Good luck.


----------



## Kcryss (Apr 7, 2021)

Did you add more liquid after the 1 hr photo? It actually looks done to me at 1 hr.


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 7, 2021)

Richard Perrine said:


> Just wanted to chime in. I don't make liquid soap, but I have used all kinds of liquids other than water with my NaOH for hard soap with little to no issues. Depending on the liquid, quick tracing would be my biggest issue, but other than that, I cannot imagine cucumber water (almost all water) would be any more complicated. Good luck.


Thank you Richard Perrine.


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 7, 2021)

Kcryss said:


> Did you add more liquid after the 1 hr photo? It actually looks done to me at 1 hr.


I too think it's done but it's not clear , . I think too much of SF ? Will try a bit more


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 7, 2021)

Kcryss said:


> Did you add more liquid after the 1 hr photo? It actually looks done to me at 1 hr.


Just started cooking adding a little lye as overnight it got clear below and lots of soap on top ..


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 8, 2021)

Finally got it right. Added a little bit more lye and cooked it


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 8, 2021)

My Castile liquid soap .. still a bit cloudy due to bubbles  . But I was excited looking at the colour and clarity


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 8, 2021)

I made a fresh batch of dish and laundry soap with 100 % coconut oil .  But I find there is. Alot of soap scum . I use citric acid in my soap bars . As the place I live in has lot of hard water. Anything other than citric acid for liquid soap. ..I was looking at EDTA. Still a bit confused how to ise it. I reda the post about 39% . But  can I add it while I am diluting the soap batter ?


----------



## earlene (Apr 9, 2021)

Sunibee said:


> I made a fresh batch of dish and laundry soap with 100 % coconut oil .  But I find there is. Alot of soap scum . I use citric acid in my soap bars . As the place I live in has lot of hard water. Anything other than citric acid for liquid soap. ..I was looking at EDTA. Still a bit confused how to ise it. I reda the post about 39% . But  can I add it while I am diluting the soap batter ?


Many of us use EDTA.  It can me mixed at 50%, which makes calculations much easier.  See this for instructions on mixing & usage rates:  EDTA | Soapy Stuff


----------



## Sunibee (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you Earlene


----------

